# Bolero 630PR scooter rack weight?



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi. Does anyone know how much weight you can legally hang off the back of a 2013 Bolero PR?
There's a formula here...
http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/news/how-to-calculate-your-motorhome’s-safe-weight-limits-4104/

I don't have all the figures to hand as I haven't picked up our new van yet (also too thick to work it out).

I just thought I'd ask in case anyone had been through the exercise.
Cheers Chris


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

chilly said:


> Hi. Does anyone know how much weight you can legally hang off the back of a 2013 Bolero PR?
> There's a formula here...
> http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/news/how-to-calculate-your-motorhome’s-safe-weight-limits-4104/
> 
> ...


I think that even if someone has been through the same exercise then it's unlikely to be of any real help to you as every case would be individual.

Probably the best thing would be to wait until you get the van and then get it fully loaded with all your bits and pieces. If you then get it to a weighbridge you can measure the individual axle weights to see how much freeplay you have.

Then you can start the calculation of rear axle loading/additonal loading caused by the overhang effect/reduction of weight from the front axle etc. etc.

I'm not sure about the payload on the PR but we had a 2007 EW and were close on our limits with just a couple of bikes on the back. :frown2:

Phil


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

chilly said:


> Hi. Does anyone know how much weight you can legally hang off the back of a 2013 Bolero PR?


Probably not as much as you would be hoping. As Phil says you will need to find your axle weights first.

The other limiting factor will be any physical weight limits imposed on the towbar itself. There is often a maximum noseweight that could be well under the weight of the bike alone, never mind the weight of the rack itself.

Have you actually determined that a towbar can be fitted to the Bolero?

JohnW


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes John, you can get a tow bar for my van.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Looking at various images of MHs purporting to be the 630PR, the rear overhangs look different, so not sure which are correct. Just suggesting you check re the 60% rule to make sure you're in limits.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

What's the total max weight the van can take. The details should be on the VIN plate or manufacturers plate which will include front and rear axle max loadings. 

As a rule of thumb, if the chassis will take up to 3900kg, you have 16 inch wheels and the overhang is not too great - you might be ok to carry a scooter. 

If you have 15 inch wheels and a MAM of 3500kg, then it's unlikely.

As others have said, get it weighed fully loaded and then do the calcs with the weights of the scooter rack and scooter.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you go to the downloads section of the old site you'll find a load calculator in the "useful downloads" section <<HERE>>


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Such a simple question...............
You will not be able to carry a scooter on a towball mounted rack due to the down weight on the towbar, usually 80 to 100 kgs. The rack will weigh in the region of 25 - 35 kg leaving 55 - 65 kg for the scooter.
If you do not want to tow a trailer you have two alternatives.
You can have a chassis mounted rack (PWS and Towtal come to mind - £500 - 1000), weight approx. 35 - 45 ks which leaves you a max scooter weight of 155 - 165 kgs as your Alko chassis can take 200kgs.
However, this could over load the rear axle and/or put you over your total max weight. If the rear axle weight is ok, but over your max weight then you could uprate your van to 3850kg via SV Tech at a cost of just under £300. This is what I had to do on my Autocruise Stardream which had a similar layout to yours.
If the axle weight is over then you can increase the allowable weight from 2000 kg to 2200 kg by fitting air assisted suspension (£1500 - 1800), changing the rear tyres which can take more weight (£200 - 400) and increase the max weight of the van to 4050kg again via SV Tech.
The other way is to have a type approved towbar fitted (required by law as you have a 2013 van), cost between £700 - 1000 and have an Easylifter Hydra Trail (£1100). This is a rack/trailer (Jury still out which) that attaches to the towbar like a trailer, but does not articulate and is fixed. Steering is achieved by its wheels moving like a supermarket shopping trolley.
Lots to Google and good luck.


Vic


----------

